# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συνάντηση Μελών στο Bodybuilding Club Elite Grand Prix

## Polyneikos

*Σαββάτο, 16/11/2013


*







*

Με τον Τomas Kaspar και την Κatka Kyptova, o Beef όλο στο μπουρου μπουρου ήταν με το τρένο της Τσεχίας*  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

χεχε,κρυβε λογια θα μας καψεις.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

το τριο μπελγκαντο. :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ωραιες φωτο παιδια. ομορφη παλιοπαρεα... :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στις φώτος όλοι "πατιούνται" εκτός από τον Κώστα... δε το χει ανάγκη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

ο Κωστας γεννηθηκε πατημενος... :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

Α ρε τρελοπαρεα,δυστυχως οσο παει μενουν και πιο λιγοι στις αγωνες,εγω λογω δουλειας κυριως δεν ερχομαι, Dreiko μορφη τρελη :01. Razz: ,o Beef ειχε καιρο να κανει δημοσια εμφανιση :01. Mr. Green:  και ο Κωστας σε ποζαρει ειδυλλιακα στο φακο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

> και την Κatka Kyptova, o Beef όλο στο μπουρου μπουρου ήταν με το τρένο της Τσεχίας [/B]



Διονυση, αυτο το μπλουζακι που φορας, που τριβεται η Κατκα 
.
.
.
.
.
ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ   ΟΣΟ   ΟΣΟ


(μη διανοηθεις και το πλυνεις ποτε  :03. Thumbs Up:   )


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------

